# Record DVR to Computer



## Sarabell23 (Feb 25, 2008)

I've just gotten a DVR through Time Warner Cable, its a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HDC (not sure how much of that is relevant, but there it is anyway). I really want to be able to either transfer recorded programs to my laptop or directly record on my laptop, whichever is easier (and less expensive). I really have NO experience with this, all I've read is that I need something called a tuner card (again-NO experience ). If anyone could explain what I need to do, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## kmross (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a very similiar issue.... How do I download files from my DVR to my laptop. 

I am trying to accomplish this with a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300hdc DVR from Time Warner Cable via a firewire. I have a male to male firewire and have connected the DVR to the laptop, but it my computer does not see the DVR as another harddrive. 

Are ther drivers that I need to load so that my laptop will "see" the device? What do I need to do?

Thanks!!


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Your computer is not a TV. Unless you install a TV tuner card of course. Also, a DVR has a hard drive inside, but it is not meant to be an external hard drive for your computer.

Might want to check with your cable company. I'm pretty sure what you are trying to do would be in violation of the terms of use.


----------

